# Marbled self-cloning crayfish, small, $2 each, Bloor / Keele



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm selling small Marbled Self-Cloning crayfish.
Currently they are about 1" in size. First people will get bigger ones 










These guys grow fast. They are not aggressive, but can trim and damage your plants. If they fed well, should not create mess in your tank.
I keep them together with different neocaridina shrimps.
This is self-cloning crayfish. I had only one adult and it got eggs by itself, then released babies. It's truly amazing creature!

They are $2 each and 6 for $10.

Look at some videos with these crayfish here:








Pick up near Keele and Bloor intersection in Toronto.
I can also ship them within Canada. Shipping cost is extra. Ask me for shpping quote with your postal code.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These crayfish are still here. They are bigger now. But price is the same


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These guys are available.


----------

